# 3559 Coal Dump Car



## DonMc (12 mo ago)

I realize that the manual for unloading this car says that it will also be uncoupled at the same time, and that this is the designed behavior. But it's irritating for the kids when I have the engine locked in the forward direction. They stop the train, unload the coal, and then the train takes off without the car. Is there anyone who has figured out how to rewire the controller or anything else so that the hopper is unloaded WITHOUT uncoupling the car? Thank you all very much.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just bump the engine in reverse before you pull it.
The sliding shoe supplies rail power to uncouple and dump.
The Coil coupler uses a copper spring on the shoe. WiIth a piece of cardboard stock or electrical tape, you could insulate it from the shoe provided the dump wire is soldered to the shoe.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I checked the 3559 and the wire for the dumping is soldered to the copper finger. Undo that and solder it directly to the shoe rivet and wrap the copper in electrical tape.
Changing to a magnetic coupler would also solve this


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If this really annoys you and you want both uncoupling and unloading using this truck, the pan needs to be modified to hold a shoe on the other side. Basically cut a square hole. Plenty of room at the center right. the hole is 5/16 or smaller. I would grill a pilot hole then use a 9/32 or 1/4" drill and square off the edges with a file till the shoe fits
The uncoupler track works from far corner to far corner. With this method all four corners are used so depending on direction Dump may uncouple and Uncouple may dump.


----------



## DonMc (12 mo ago)

Thank you so much for these ideas, it’s exactly what I was looking for. I have already eliminated the RSC20 controller, and implemented a simple momentary switch to accomplish the dump cycle. Using a hot lead directly from the transformer for snappier operation.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I thought about the double slider on the coupler pan. To work another momentum switch needs to be added.
The UCS has to be modified to isolate the new shoe on the right bottom rail. Then supplying power to it with the switch to dump. Both sides need the double slide shoe for it to work independently.
WIth all that work it would be easier to replace the truck with a magnetic coupler. Then use the coil couple on a more worthwhile project.


----------



## DonMc (12 mo ago)

i am actually using a 1019-2 track section right now. I have kinda cooled on the idea of modifying this car because it is in great shape and i don't want to devalue it. But I appreciate all your help.


----------

